# Mensajera del infierno



## YeOldeOke (21/1/22)

Anyone know Spanish? Is this the correct Spanish Name for UPS?

Mensajero del infierno. That's supposed to be the masculine version.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (21/1/22)

YeOldeOke said:


> Anyone know Spanish? Is this the correct Spanish Name for UPS?
> 
> Mensajero del infierno. That's supposed to be the masculine version.



sounds about right... tontos incompetentes also works....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## YeOldeOke (21/1/22)

tontos orgullosamente incompetentes

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## YeOldeOke (21/1/22)

UPS - Tontos Orgullosamente Incompetentes del Infierno - We care, not one ****.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------

